# Cannondale F-SI SS Rigid, 16+lbs



## lucky73 (Jun 14, 2007)

2015 Cannondale F-SI SS Rigid, 16+lbs

*Size Medium F-Si Frame weight 1,013 grams
*
XT Brakes & ICE Rotors
ENVE Fork (the catalyst for it all)
ENVE Post
ENVE Bar
ENVE Stem
ENVE m50 Wheelset
ENVE Cages
ENVE Stem Mount Computer Base


----------



## illMATTic (Apr 9, 2015)

Pretty sick


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

That looks great!


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

HOttt...:rockon:


----------



## RetroRod (Aug 27, 2015)

WOW! 

If you don't mind me asking...what did she set you back?


----------



## lucky73 (Jun 14, 2007)

...


----------



## RetroRod (Aug 27, 2015)

Lol I just did the math...Ouch! Lifetime of working!


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

With the caliber of the rest of the build, why settle on XT brakes?

(Not saying it was the wrong choice, but it doesn't seem like budget was much of a concern here, so curious why XT there and on the cranks)


----------



## lucky73 (Jun 14, 2007)

...//


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

XT brakes aren't just "good enough", they are what I use as a bench mark for brakes right now. I haven't found anything that is significantly better in power or modulation and I've watched guys at races who switched mid-season to something else all come back to XT/XTR brakes. XTR trade some finnicky'ness for less weight, but otherwise are just as awesome. I have both XT and XTR brakes on my bikes, and expected to see XTR on this build. Regardless, you have an awesome build here. My car likely cost about 1/3rd of this bike though!


----------



## lucky73 (Jun 14, 2007)

price/cost


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

lucky73 said:


> discussing price/cost seems like a viper pit to me


A gentleman never tells!


----------



## lucky73 (Jun 14, 2007)

Great fun.


----------



## lucky73 (Jun 14, 2007)

///...


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

My friend has the Trek SS with the Bonty carbon fork and SRAM carbon wheels. It's light and super super stiff but the fork beat him up so much on the single track and he changed to a Sid. I'm sure ENVE fork is better but I wondering if it's also the stiff aluminum frame with carbon wheel combo? Especially if the rims aren't wide. I'm planning a build with that same ENVE fork and cockpit but was thinking I would go for some wider alloy rims to take some of that bite.


----------



## solo-x (Feb 16, 2010)

lucky73 said:


> crashed it on first ride so now it's properly broken in too.
> 
> first impressions - very responsive, stiff (rear tire 25lbs, front tire 22lbs), climbs very well, bars are 27" and just right, XT brakes superb, enve seat clamp slipped a bit (as did I), and tires were good not great (have some ralphs to try out later). It is a very quiet bike and C King rear hub ratchet isn't as loud as my older C King on the IF SS.
> 
> ...


Awesome! Glad to here it's getting dirty and scratched!


----------



## lucky73 (Jun 14, 2007)

ok with me


----------



## Singletrackd (May 3, 2015)

You should get a left ridged fork!!

But on a serious note, that is one sexy bike


----------



## hardmtnbiker (Feb 22, 2005)

The bike looks awesome and stiff is good. It is premium Cannonade CAAD aluminum and premium ENVE carbon so I'm sure it rides as good as it looks.


----------



## lucky73 (Jun 14, 2007)

...//


----------



## lucky73 (Jun 14, 2007)

deleted


----------



## lucky73 (Jun 14, 2007)

*holidays *


----------



## lucky73 (Jun 14, 2007)

Beer components EBB will NOT work on this frame


----------



## khardrunner14 (Aug 16, 2010)

inspiration.


----------



## lucky73 (Jun 14, 2007)

Beer components stuff did NOT work out.


----------



## Clobber (Jan 13, 2010)

Have I ever told you that you're my hero, you're everything that I aspire to be!!!


----------



## lucky73 (Jun 14, 2007)

update


----------



## lucky73 (Jun 14, 2007)

final setup. switched to riser bar too.


----------



## lucky73 (Jun 14, 2007)

the switch from flat ENVE bar to ENVE low riser bar transformed the bike from good to great. not sure why such a seemingly small thing made such a big difference but glad I kept futzing around with it.


----------



## BartP (Mar 16, 2013)

Great bike, what tensioner is that ?


----------



## lucky73 (Jun 14, 2007)

Soulcraft - Top Notch Bicycle Frames - Petaluma, CA - Mountain, Road, Cyclocross, Singlespeed, 29er


----------



## BartP (Mar 16, 2013)

Cheers!


----------



## lucky73 (Jun 14, 2007)

SS rigid - its all the bike I need


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Not rigid but I did recently SS my Cannondale F29 carbon. It's been fun the past week since I did it.


----------



## lucky73 (Jun 14, 2007)

Id like to try the FSI with a new FOX SC 32 100mm and SS in the back.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I'm good with my Lefty SS. I also love(d) my full rigid Kona SS but I sold the fork and front wheel. I need to replace those sooner than later and get it back on the trails.


----------



## lucky73 (Jun 14, 2007)

try the new Stans Flow MX (30mm) with a racing ralph 2.35 for some 2.6" cruising - get a rim and build with SS front hub too.


----------



## Dan-W (Nov 21, 2014)

That looks flippin' gorgeous. I was going to give the smart ass comment "your chain looks slack" but it's good you've found a decent solution now


----------



## Krisbin (Aug 30, 2017)

lucky73 said:


> 2015 Cannondale F-SI SS Rigid, 16+lbs
> 
> *Size Medium F-Si Frame weight 1,013 grams
> *
> ...


Love that set-up :thumbsup:

What adapter/headset did you use?


----------

